# 3 minutes with Oscar De La Hoya



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Yup. This morning, Dish sent down a 4 minute clip interviewing Oscar De La Hoya to the PVRs in an effort to drum up support for the upcoming PPV event.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up, I just deleted the event.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Is that to all PVRs (50x, 72x, DP)?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

A lot of people get upset when they do this, but I infact think that this is aneat use of the technology. If you don't want to watch it you delete it, it's that simple.

Now if they could work a deal with movie companies to send out trailers such as The Hulk, Terminator 3, and Matrix 2 that would be really cool!


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

> If you don't want to watch it you delete it, it's that simple.


Just like spam email or telemarketing. Whats not to like?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The rarity of such forced program downloads.


----------



## Mike Gavasheli (Mar 24, 2002)

As long as they use specially allocated disk space, I don't see any problem here.

Maybe in the future we could subscribe to different type of alerts/ads, or choose not to receive them at all.

M.


----------



## poeppe (Mar 25, 2002)

I use my PVR mainly to timeshift and skip commercials. 

So what does Dish do? They auto download a commercial. 

I agree with Mike it would be nice to be able to subscribe to specific types of these ads or to choose not to receive them at all.

Just my 3 cents.

Denis


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Z'Loth _
> *Dish sent down a 4 minute clip interviewing Oscar De La Hoya to the PVRs*


Interesting, I have a 721 but I didn't get the clip. Could this be because I have never purchased PPV?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I never purchased a PPV on my 508 and I still got the event. This is the forth time (I think) Dish has done this, but two of them were software update demos, I forget what the other one was. If it's a demo video I'll watch it, but if it's an ad I'm not wasting my time.


----------



## nicepants (Apr 12, 2002)

Yeah I was surprised to see it on my PVR list. Not a huge problem for me, I just deleted it. I suppose if it were to help keep my prices down I'd not mind it so much.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *This is the forth time (I think) Dish has done this, but two of them were software update demos, I forget what the other one was. If it's a demo video I'll watch it, but if it's an ad I'm not wasting my time. *


A showcasing of Colorado Avalanche goaltender Patrick Roy/advertisement for NHL Center Ice on Dish.


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

I don't like it. Its just SPAM.

If they autodownload programs on new firmware features, that's fine. If they are going to automatically send me commercials for their products, I should be able to "opt out" of the events.

I get enough nags about the CC autopay (gee, what a great feature for ME!). I don't need these as well.

-todd
(no like spam)


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I got it on my 508 and had no idea what it was. I figured I just goofed and set a timer somewhere and this thing showed up. I never even watched it, simply deleting it when I spotted it in my list.


----------



## Robert F. O'Connor (Aug 26, 2002)

M, what "specially allocated disk space"? Are you thinking of a Tivo?

-Robert


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Normally I never reboot so never get these spams, but the forced upgrade to the latest SW version last night also turned off the reciever to pick up this program, the first since I have had the 508 for 6 months.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

It was forced to me, too. And I didn't turn my 501 off that night, so that's no protection.

Spam, definitely.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Well it is usually protection, the forced SW upgrade happened at a bad time. Now if Dish starts sending these out only when they do a Forced SW upgrade that would be annoying.


----------



## Mike Gavasheli (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Robert F. O'Connor _
> *M, what "specially allocated disk space"? Are you thinking of a Tivo? *


I remember talks that 501/8 has some disk space reserved for these SERF recordings, just like 1hr buffer. But it does not seem to be true. After deleting this event, remaining time counter increased. 

Mike


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Weird thing is that the downloads for these 3 minute interviews originate from channel 101, and can be seen at 3:00 am CDT on my Dish301.


----------

